# Nsis Error



## TJESSAMEY (May 23, 2004)

I GET THIS MESSAGE TRYING TO INSTALL PEOPLEPC 1ST & JUNO 2ND:

NSIS ERROR

This could possibly be the result of an incomplete download, a failing diskm, or (possibly) corruption from a virus. You can try to force an install using the /NCRC command line switch (but it is NOT recommended)

ALSO THE SCANDISK (THOROUGH & STANDARD) FREEZES 

HOW DO I FIX THIS ON WINDOWS 98?

THANK YOU


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Please d/l and *Update* then run , Adaware , Spybot and the Anti Virus from the links provided below. If your problem persist, run the Hijack This and Post it back to this thread. Also this is a link to NSIS, if you would want to un-install and re-install , in case it is corrupted.

http://nsis.sourceforge.net/download/


----------



## Tokin (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah.

I have the same issue. Except it will not allow me to install ANYTHING. And I tried to download and install NSIS...but since I cannot install..it wont run. I get the same error as the first guy.

I would like to know how to fix this, or how to do the skip command so I may try reinstalling NSIS or something. 

Thanks.


EDIT: I posted in the wrong section. I have Windows XP. I only posted here because this is where the search engine brought me. Sorry.


----------

